# Christmas tree = reclaimed wood?



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

We're about to get our Christmas tree, and it just occurred to me…would it be worth keeping the trunk afterward to use in woodworking after it dries? I know it'd be small but I tend to make small things.

If so, is there any advice you can give about how to prepare/dry the trunk, and any preference for or against certain types of tree?

Thanks!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Cut all branches flush to the trunk and seal all exposed surfaces and leave bark on, set it aside for about a year before use.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

After that year, you'll have a piece of wood that will be soft and of marginal use for anything - other than firewood, use in flakeboard, or chipped up for mulch. - lol

Sorry, but not every piece of wood is feedstock for a nifty project.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, it's gonna be a fairly soft loose-grained piece of lumber that's not all that big. The good news is that it'd have a lot of knots, if you stripped off the bark and polished it up it'd probably look pretty good, though incorporating it into anything is going to require some creativity.

Might be worth doing for the experience, but I predict you'll chuck the log because you can't find a use for it.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You've gotten some good, candid advice here. The best use I can think of is to make a natural looking walking stick. However, it would not be a very strong walking stick. Most walking sticks are for show more than support so being a little weak might be okay.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hello there foks )
if we talk spruce /fir as the little Chrismastree 
then there is a bunch of project it can bee turn around to
let me see if I can remember a few

you cut the branches in to 2 - 5 inches depending on project and all is debarked
then look at the rest upside down and you will see the ideas

1. take a half tree , acain , two nearly closed scewhook , 
connect wood with a scewhook , screw the other hook to the ceiling,
connect the two hooks with the chain and voilá and you have a halltree for clothes

2. if you divide the tree just under every crown of branches , a screwhook in the mittle
and one smaller in every branche voilá you have a candlemaker , a candlehanger , a nice little gift
to you daughter to hang her neckless over

3. the stick as said

4. then again one crown with five branches , split it in five looking little like fishinghook (sort of) 
then you take a bord and mount them and viola another helper with hooks for clothes , etc,

5. take two hooks from nr. 4 and place them upside down connect them so you have a dobbelhook
make 5-6 dubblehooks and you have a chain that can bee used when cooking over fire in the garden
or just the chain for the neckless holder

here is some pictures I have ….hmm … borrowed….sssh




























hope this can inspire some to reuse and give the Chrismas tree a third life

Dennis

Edit : remember debark the tree despite what the pictures say let it dry out
then you will have hard branches and then you lack the things you make


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I have heard of people slicing rounds off the bottom and then painting or burning the year in the piece after sanding smooth. They add an eye hook and then use it as an ornament for the following tree next Christmas.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

slice the trunk into 1/4" slices and make christmas ornaments for next year. I have made a number of ornaments by scrolling something on a small tree cookie. 
one of the types of trees that I have, has a very soft center. As long as the center is cut out they still work. (I line up the middle of the "o" in "joy" when I cut it)
good luck
MrsN


----------

